# Who knows about this sub?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the Wharfedale 9 series speakers system and like them very much. Here is the top end sub. from Wharfedale. Has anyone any experience with it?

http://www.wharfedale.co.uk/model.php?model_id=114

B Rgds
Blaser


----------

